# DeALBA PAINT JOBS



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

POST UP PAINT JOBS FROM MARIO'S AUTOWORX. ANYTHING DeALBA. :thumbsup:


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THIS IS GONNA GET GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 3 2008, 07:54 PM~10081421
> *THIS IS GONNA GET GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

I'LL START IT.


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Mar 4 2008, 02:32 PM~10087154
> *I'LL START IT.
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE WORK ON THIS CAR I JUST ALWAYSED WONDERD WHY THIS CAR? THEY DO +++A WORK AND ARE GOOD PEEPZ THE MINI ESCALADE IS A TRIP TOO


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

one of my favorites


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

LETS GET THIS GOING MORE PICS!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

theyre bad ass :biggrin: some of the industries best work


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Here ya go Homie lets get this topic going!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Mar 6 2008, 01:15 AM~10101835
> *one of my favorites
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

THIS IS ALL WE CAN GET. I'M SURE DeALBA IS MUCH MORE RESPECTED THAN THIS.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

* POST UP PRICES TOO !!!* :0


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$




:dunno:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 15 2008, 02:13 PM~10174969
> *  POST UP PRICES TOO !!!    :0
> *


Give them a call


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

EVEN THE DAMN BUSINESS CARDS ARE HOT!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 22 2008, 01:57 PM~10229876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

anybody got pics of the pink 58 wagan they did?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

NOW THE SHIT IS STARTING TO ROLL OUT. KEEP EM COMING. :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

DE ALBAs....COOL [email protected]$ PEEPS...TOP-NOTCH PROFESSIONALS..THEIR WORK SPEAKS 4 ITSELF  ......ALBERT WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty+Mar 26 2008, 06:37 PM~10262829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

The De Alba's are one of the coolest "Familia's" in the lowrider world.....i am honored that i can call them friends!!.....they do top notch work,they are humble people and are just completely down to earth.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn those wagons are sick!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

OldDirty said:


>


these wagons r tight!!


----------

